# Carbon



## rcruz (Apr 26, 2010)

Do you guys remove the carbon filter from a hang on filter if you have a planted tank and are using ferts?
Thank you.
RC


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

You bet I do, apparently just putting yes is to short a message.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think most planted tank users remove carbon. If you would like some sort of chemical filtration, use purigen. Many users have reported no ill results from using Purigen.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I dun use carbon at all! Waste of my money!
And ammonia... sometimes.. maybe once every few months!


----------



## ncutler (Apr 26, 2010)

Carbon removes chelated fertilizers (like Iron). I know when I ran iron tests, it had removed the iron in one day. It may remove more than that, but I've never done the tests. If you're looking for a replacement for carbon's actions, I use Seachem's purigen and it works very well. Though in general most of what carbon/purigen is designed to remove is good for plants anyway thus you don't want to get rid of it. Carbon still is useful to have on have for times where fish are dying and your uncertain whether it could be a toxin. It got rid of the toxin I had in under a day.


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't use carbon on my planted tank, also about 4-5 months ago I stopped using it in my big tank as well. The fish seem happier and the water is actually clearer???


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

In the last few years I haven't run carbon at all, even when the tanks are bare bottom. Don't notice any difference with it not being there, except saving some money.


----------



## rcruz (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you guys, I don'tknow why the water in the tank doesn't stayed clean, Do I need a different filter, my tank is a 60 gallon tank with an aquaclear 110, running CO2 and the substrate is a mixed of natural gravel and eco????


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

If you have a big enuff tank like that, i suggest you go cannister!~ And what's the occupants inside the tank? overstocked? could be alot of reason unles we know all parameters, equipment and fish


----------

